# Yall Post Too Much!



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2011)

I just would like to say that I've seen many forums come and go by the wayside through the years, mostly due to brain drain (the experts leave after a time), over management, or general silliness. This forum is different, it has become TOO successful. Hats off to the moderators and members, both of whom are responsible for this success.

The long and the short of it is that I cannot attend to all these threads. I just don't have time. So, to all of you that I miss, do not take it personally, I do my best to carefully read and respond to all threads I find worthy, and yet I don't have time...

Oh yeah, keep posting.


----------



## Heather (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks, Tom. Very glad you are here when time allows!

Honestly, I feel like I took the last two years off and was very neglectful here, but not other places in my life. It's good to be back but some days can be overwhelming. Everything in moderation!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2011)

Well I understand that this forum is a way to have fun, besides being informative and educational; but I can understand your point too.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 5, 2011)

Well said, Tom!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 5, 2011)

I gave up trying to keep up ages ago...I pop in several times a day, but I still can't get through the hundreds of new posts every day. Hope nobody ever feels ignored....


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2011)

Yup 

Going to get fired from work if I spend as much time on this site as the accounting staff spends on computer solitaire. 

I have to screen the titles of all the new posts for priority subjects, and then come back at night to catch up on the rest.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel the same way. There is no way I can keep up. My apologies for missing and not responding to some postings. There is always something interesting happening here!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 6, 2011)

Rick said:


> Yup
> 
> *Going to get fired from work if I spend as much time on this site as the accounting staff spends on computer solitaire. *
> 
> at night to catch up.....



 

One advantage of being retired! and they did not yet dare to fire me (here at home)  !!!!

Jean


----------



## Dido (Jun 6, 2011)

I only can agree with you tom


----------



## jtrmd (Jun 6, 2011)

i agree


----------



## etex (Jun 6, 2011)

I hear you,Tom. Miss one day and there are almost 500 new posts!


----------



## Hera (Jun 6, 2011)

There is always something worthy to read, but there are so many of us that it all balances out in the end. As long as we keep reading and responding as we're able it will continue to be great . Plenty of good will to go around here. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 6, 2011)

This has to be one of the best places on the interwebs.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 6, 2011)

I totally disagree with you Tom. There's never too many posts.


----------



## Candace (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not posting like I was...too much to do! But, I do read many of the threads and appreciate those who take the time to add photos etc.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2011)

etex said:


> I hear you,Tom. Miss one day and there are almost 500 new posts!


Exactly what happened today!!! I'm learning how to speed-read.



Candace said:


> I'm not posting like I was...too much to do! But, I do read many of the threads and appreciate those who take the time to add photos etc.


I agree.


----------

